# Nail Gun question



## milkman2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a Campbell Hausfeld nailer/stapler. When I use brad nails, it creates a dent that looks like I shot a staple into the wood. I have used brad nailers before that just left a little pinhole in the wood.  How Can I prevent the nailer from making a staple like hole when I use brad nails in it? Thank you.

Tim


----------



## CharlieO (Apr 20, 2011)

Try turning down the air pressure, test it in a scrap peice till you get it the way you want.


----------



## shecandoit22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello milkman2010,

If adjusting the air pressure doesn't work then my next step would be to adjust the depth of drive adjustment dial. 

On one of my nail guns it's located right under the trigger and one of the other ones it's located on the front of the nail gun towards the bottom(tip).

I hope this get your nailer/stapler operating better for you.


----------



## BridgeMan (Oct 1, 2011)

Just a quick note for anyone using nail guns.  I shudder almost every time I watch one of the DIY TV shows, such as Renovation Realities, etc., where one of the klutzy amateurs is using a nail gun.  Usually a framing nailer, too.  They hold the bottom stock they are shooting into with their left hand, just  inches away from the nail gun's head.  An accident waiting to happen.

My Porter Cable 350 has double-shot more than once, sending the second nail all over the place.  I urge everyone to use extreme caution and respect when using a nail gun, and keep your free hand well away from the line of fire.  The life you save may be your own!


----------

